# Compatibility question



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I’m hoping someone can answer a quick question. I have a D-Link DNS-323 NAS enclosure. It has a UPnP AV server. CostCo is having a sale on the Sony BDP-BX38 blu-ray player for $99.99. It can receive streamed video from a variety of sources including Netflix, Hulu, Vudu, CinemaNow, Pandora, YouTube, and LiveSports. Can I use it to play videos on my NAS enclosure?

Thanks,
D-issonance


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you mean play videos *from* your NAS?


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, use the blu-ray player to play the videos stored on the NAS.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Unless the Sony has some functionality that I can't find info about on the internet, the answer is no.

The Sony will play some video files from the USB port, so you can move files from your NAS to a USB Flash Drive and, if those files are supported, they will play back. I don't believe you can play back files from the Ethernet port/Wireless...only supported clients like Netflix/Pandora will play.

Your most functional option is going to be an HTPC. Your least expensive will be a media streamer like the WD TV Live or Live Plus.


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

This was helpful--thanks! Sony's website gives very little technical information. I found out from their tech support that it can browse to videos on a DLNA server, but not a UPNP server.

D


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

